
Ask HN: Should I disclose disabilities in applications? - psalminen
Hey Fellow HNers,<p>I&#x27;m in the middle of finding a new job and I wanted to see how all of you handled the disability part of resumes. I&#x27;ve seen a lot of posts lately about depression and ADHD, and was wondering if you used this to say you had a disability and disclosed it in initial applications? Thanks!
======
saluki
If you're able to do the work just make your resume about your abilities.

We almost didn't hire an engineer because one of his arms was paralyzed. After
interviews our manager didn't want to hire him but I went to bat for him and
he was one of our best hires.

------
DrNuke
Of course not... you might even have a legal point if an offer is made and
withdrawn once they know, or they would however have to find a way to
accommodate your needs in case you can fulfill the job specification... the
point is you are not looking for litigation but they are surely looking for
any possible mean to dismiss your case.

------
babycake
No, despite what companies say, they probably discretely will discriminate.
Just see how ageism has taken a footing in our industry, or how 'cultural fit'
has become the standard vocabulary in companies to legitimize discrimination.
To show undesirable traits would just put you in the NO bucket, because
there's always another fish in the market who doesn't display your negatives.
And in any case, you can always disclose your disability after you've been
accepted, just be aware that they can get rid of you easily if you work in a
state with at-will employment agreement.

If the above is not what you believe about our industry or companies in
general, then by all means do so. In the end, what you think is best for you
is what you should proceed forward on. Just my 2c.

------
2rsf
It depends, mainly on how it affects your ability to do the work and whether
you need a special environment.

If you suffer from a mental issue that causes you to stay at home more than an
average developer, you have a physical disability that requires special
equipment or makes you significantly slower then you should probably mention
that as early as possible.

I'm not sure what as early as possible means though, putting it in your CV
might be too early so maybe it's best to wait for an early interview or phone
call.

------
sloaken
Depends:

If it is VERY obvious - then yes, since they will notice anyway, and can use
it for points. I have known companies that intentionally hired blind
programmer as it made the company look good.

Not obvious - then no. But when you start, it is good to make sure it is well
documented, to prevent them from discriminating against you.

------
lttg
Agree that you are likely the suffer invisible discrimination, but consider
using this as a filter. Companies that know ahead of time and proceed with an
interview might just be a better place for you to work.

------
wprapido
No

